# 5dt yesterday but don't test till 08/06?



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I had 1 early blast transfered yesterday (day 5) but my otd isn't till 8th June....by my reconing this makes my embies 20 days old by then?  Surely this is longer than usual?

Has anyone else had to wait this long?

Mia x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

Well done on being PUPO with a lovely blastocyst    Testing on 8 June does seem quite far.  Our clinic usually advise testing 14dpt with 2/3 day transfers but with blasts can test at 11dpt (so when embies are 16 days old).  I would think that's probably the earliest to test to ensure accurate result.

So if you had blast ET yesterday (24 May) then you're 1dp5dt today....so whilst I'm not an advocate of early testing, I do reckon you could test at 11dp5dt which would be Friday 4 June (8 June would be 15dp5dt)

Good luck   
Natasha


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

That's great Natasha, thanks for your reply.....  

Appreciated as always x

Mia x


----------



## nicsynoo (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Mia,

I had a blast transferred on Sat 22nd May and my test date isn't until 4th June, which is 13 days after transfer but it will be 18 days old. Some ladies who had blasts transferred on the same day as me test on Monday 31st May. Not sure why there is so much difference.

 for a great outcome.

Nicole xx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Mia,

Welcome to the madness of the 2WW     

My OTD is tomorrow which 12 days after having a 5DT.

I had EC on 9th May, ET on 14th May with OTD 26th May.

I know some clinics do seem to test really early and I also think it depends if you are having a blood test or urine test some clinics do blood tests so test a couple of days earlier.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

nicsynoo said:


> Hi Mia,
> 
> I had a blast transferred on Sat 22nd May and my test date isn't until 4th June, which is 13 days after transfer but it will be 18 days old. Some ladies who had blasts transferred on the same day as me test on Monday 31st May. *Not sure why there is so much difference.
> *
> ...


As Driver says, some clinics will test with blood test, some with peesticks....obviously bloods are more accurate as they check the actual amount of HCG in your blood rather than just whether there is X amount of HCG in your pee, depending on the sensitivity of the peestick.

Clinics do also seem to have varying advise when it comes to how long the "2ww" actually is. Some will test 14dpEC, some 18dpEC, some 14dpt, some 16dpt....there doesn't appear to be an actual "standard" although the majority, from what I can see/read is 14dpt for a 2/3dt.

As I say, I am in no way an advocate of early testing as I personally don't see the point....why add unnecessary stress (although saying that, I may have to eat my words as our consultant has recently advised me that whilst we're ttc naturally that I need to test early to ensure I'm prescribed the drugs I need to prevent yet another early mc as soon as possible, rather than leaving it too late when we've conceived naturally...it goes against everything I've ever done but if he says....... )....sorry, off tangent.......BUT testing at 15dp5dt does seem a little over zealous in waiting times....you should be able to get an accurate result at 10/11dp5dt as the embryos would be 15/16 days old by then.

Good luck to you all  
Take care
Natasha x


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

Nicole - Looks like we both have a really long wait!  Lets hope we both get a great result     !  

Driver  -  yeah, think your right hun, my clinic just gave me a hpt and asked that I call with the result so thats probably why I need to wait that long.......all along I've said I won't test early but we'll wait and see   .  Anyway enough about me, how you feeling?  Are you going to hold off till tomorrow? 

  

Good Luck girls!

Mia


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Our clinic only does peesticks and not blood tests as standard....at 10/11dp5dt you should definitely get an accurate result on peestick.

Fingers crossed   
Natasha


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry Natasha, think we cross posted!   

Thanks for that, I think I'm going to hold off and enjoy being PUPO for as long as possible.....well, thats the plan so far.....will let you guys know if I give in early - which is very possible!

Mia 

PS Good luck in ttc naturally, you get all the fun! x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

mammamia12 said:


> Sorry Natasha, think we cross posted!
> 
> Thanks for that, I think I'm going to hold off and enjoy being PUPO for as long as possible.....well, thats the plan so far.....will let you guys know if I give in early - which is very possible!
> 
> ...


LOL  Yep, although not holding out much on that as we've been ttc naturally for 7 years (as well as the tx) and although BFP 3 times naturally during that time, all been early mc's....consultant just told us to give it all we got over next 3mths as I've conceived a few times after having laparoscopy and hysteroscopies...most recently last summer (3mths after lap/hystero) and I had yet another (my 7th  ) a couple of weeks ago as endo & adhesions had returned within a year.  Have to stay positive though don't we !!

Anyway, gotta rush off to meeting as at work....love, luck and sticky vibes to you 

Natasha x


----------



## nicsynoo (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Natasha,

Thank you for the info on test dates. I couldn't resist and did a HPT this afternoon (4 days before OTD) and it came back as a BFP!! First time this has ever happened to me so now I've gone into 'I just hope the ovitrelle is out of my system' mode! It's been 16 days since the trigger jab (15th May I took it) so from your experience do you think I have a semi accurate result? DH is miffed with me cos he's says it will be devastating to get a BFN on Friday. 

There were two reasons I tested early, 1. 2 ladies on my cycle buddies thread had a Day 5 transfer one day after me and test tomorrow, so I figured if I was at their clinic then today would be my OTD    and 2. Since Friday what I thought were AF cramps I think have now turned into mild OHSS (I have had this before) so when I googled Late OHSS most of the ladies that developed it had a BFP due the natural HCG in the system. This just convinced me to test and have got a beautiful positive.

Could I be getting my hopes up over nothing?

Thanks in advance.

Nicole xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Nicole

Naughty girl for testing early    but sounds promising to me so a tentative congratulations to you    The HCG injection should be out of your system by now so think you can safely say any positive now is HCG from embryo.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## nicsynoo (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks hun, I think I'll hold off on another HPT until Friday, I'm too scared to test again! x


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

Jut to let you know I tested today usind a FR early test (otd not till tomorrow) and it was a BFN!  Knew this anyway as had tested previously but still had a bit of hope even though I knew realistically it hadn't worked....oh well, gave me time to prepare...feeling OK. 

We have no embies left and will need to start from scratch again, so don't know if we will try again.  I'm lucky to have a son already who is 4, so my life is completed by him, but I really wanted to give him a brother or sister.....oh well, we will see how things develop over the next few weeks...gonna take a few weeks off to just enjoy the freedom of 'being normal'.

Just want to give a shout out to my cycle buddie Debbie...she has been a fantastic help (as have each of you!)  But today she got her first ever BFP and I'm soooo happy for her....she is such a lovely lady and it's great to see her achieve her dream.....Congrats again Debbie darling!

Congrats to ALL those with a BFP and    to those like me got a BFN.  You time WILL come!

Sending   to everyone that needs it! 

Mia x


----------



## nicsynoo (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that Mia, take care hun      x


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Nics
Mia x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Mia - so sorry to hear you got a BFN, take some time out and spend it with your family before making any decisions about next steps.


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks driver - this cycling is bloomin' hard going!  Need a wee rest....

Mia x


----------

